

Old School Color Cycling with HTML5 - jparise
http://www.effectgames.com/effect/article-Old_School_Color_Cycling_with_HTML5.html

======
ricardobeat
Previously:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=col...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=color+cycling&start=0)

